
BuzzFeed for Doctors - joelogan
http://www.ngfeed.com/
======
ddw
Yeah, but doctors don't care about startups. Or at least the ones that want to
continue to practice medicine.

------
swagv
BuzzFeed is horrible enough. This is even worse.

